# Madman Henry the storm chaser!!!



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't know how may of you folks know that Henry is one of those storm chasers that chase tornado's around!! He is a severe weather expert that loves his job. If you want too read his auto biography go to his site on accu weather and read about him! I think he is a really cool guy!

Mak.


----------

